# What does it mean when a goat wags its tail??



## bree00

shes not in heat, but could this mean affection to humans?? how do goats show affection?? and where do goats like to be petted??


----------



## StaceyRosado

they can wag their tail in flagging for a buck. Many goats wag their tail just like a dog does - means they are happy or content.

Experimennt where you goat likes to be petted. It can be anywhere - you have to find their favorite spot.


----------



## KW Farms

They do that somtimes when they're in season (most of my does do this ALOT when they're in season), could just be happy like when they rub against the fence, or sometimes flies could be irritating them. It's very normal. :wink: My goats like to be rubbed under their neck, shoulders, and back mostly.


----------



## liz

My girls will wag their tails while on the milkstand waiting for food, when they are happy to see me and even when they are just shooing flies and razzing the boys. Most of mine love an ear scratch, though 2 won't let me touch the ears, they all love the all over brushings and the rub under the chin.


----------



## nancy d

She never wags her tail, but 180+lb Mystify waddles up, leans into me & asks for all over massage.
Her sister only needs to rub her cheek all over my face & neck. Others only need a few short strokes, while one demands deep scratching in the indentation right behind her horns.


----------



## Jenna

My goats have their own spot they like to be rubbed. They wag their tails at flies, bottle babies wag it when they see me, dam raised kids wag their little tails when they nurse, My adults wag them when they are happy/contented. One of my does, when pregnant loves her shoulders/ withers scratched and when I do she leans on my with her eyes half closed. :angel2:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

My wether seems to wag his tail the most when he is being ornery or playful. The girls do it when they are coming into heat and also when they wanna play. They all do it when they're being bothered by bugs.

Most goats like being petted around the neck, chest, and shoulders...but certain individuals have specific areas where they like being rubbed or scratched.


----------



## toth boer goats

> they can wag their tail in flagging for a buck. Many goats wag their tail just like a dog does - means they are happy or content.
> 
> Experimennt where you goat likes to be petted. It can be anywhere - you have to find their favorite spot.


 I agree.... they have that special spot.....that they love....and are happy campers........  
they do....tail wag ...when in season alot... :greengrin:


----------



## keren

toth boer goats said:


> they can wag their tail in flagging for a buck. Many goats wag their tail just like a dog does - means they are happy or content.
> 
> Experimennt where you goat likes to be petted. It can be anywhere - you have to find their favorite spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.... they have that special spot.....that they love....and are happy campers........
> they do....tail wag ...when in season alot... :greengrin:
Click to expand...

Yup.

My 3 yr old ex-bottle babies (wethers) wiggle their tails frantically when they see me coming


----------



## Tyler

My goats seem to be constantly wagging their tails. 

I've always scratched my does on the top of their head, and they love it! I've recently found out that most goats HATE being scratched there...


----------



## RowdyKidz

They are in heat, when they are being rubbed and scratched in their favorite spots, bottle babies will, to get bugs away and all babies do. I have a doe that was dam raised and she'll just wag her tail when she sees me. (She's totally spoiled!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977

Tyler said:


> My goats seem to be constantly wagging their tails.
> 
> I've always scratched my does on the top of their head, and they love it! I've recently found out that most goats HATE being scratched there...


Our wether LOVES being scratched on his forehead, between his horns and behind them....I do it with one hand- thumb on his forehead, two fingers between and 2 behind horns- doesn't quite like under his neck touched, but tolerates it...otherwise, as long as you're touching him he's thrilled!! Leans in and starts falling asleep!!


----------



## audrey

If you watch kids nurse they wag their tails when their mom nuzzles them. I always give my bucks a little pat on the back after I feed them and it always makes their little tails wag. Its so cute!


----------



## enchantedgoats

if this is the first time you are seeing this she is probably coming into heat.


----------



## ksalvagno

This is a really old thread.


----------



## lottsagoats

Mine wag for the bucks or when the flies are bothering them. I have a couple who wag their tail when they are mad.:shrug:


----------



## goatfarmer4891

If she's not in heat it could be a sign of affection! It is alway a good sign meaning they are happy and healthy


----------

